# 2/15/11 Florida Keys Offshore Report - Swords, tunas, af. pompanos!



## syxx (Jan 9, 2011)

Out of Bud n' Mary's yesterday... fished with my brother on the 'BnM' offshore, caught 8 nice blackfun tunas out at the humps! My uncle, Capt. Scott Stanczyk, aboard the catch 22, put his angler on his first daytime broadbill swordfish! They actually broke the swordfish off at first, the hook snapped, and he came and ate another bait they dropped down on it's way down, as they found a broken hook in the fishes mouth!!! A very happy guy! On the edge of the reef on some wrecks, the Gon Fishin V had a nice catch including these african pompanos, which you don't see every day! Plus a nice cobia and some kingfish! Very nice work, and great fishing down here in Islamorada, FL out of Bud n' Mary's Fishing Marina for our Florida Fishing Charters!

Capt. Rick Stanczyk
305-747-6903
[email protected]
http://www.budnmarys.com


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice catch!!!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Great catches there Capt. Congrats.


----------



## BullDawg (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah that's awesome I go down to Bud n Marys every year and do the 2 day lobster season we fish on a boat called the Peanut out of Owl Creek Fl! Great report nice to see some big blackies!


----------

